# Is Valtrex okay while breastfeeding?



## PaytinandAvarysMom (Apr 19, 2006)

I guess the title says it all







I have a hsv 2 outbreak (genital herpes







) and baby is only 3 weeks old. My doctor says it is alright but I hate the fact that she will be getting some of this drug! I also found this site, saying it was okay. Anyone with experiance will help me feel better!

http://www.safefetus.com/DrugDetail....x&TradeId=3452

Thanks
Ashley
Also wondering if anyone knows how long it would take for an outbreak to go away with no drugs...thanks
Ashley


----------



## allycat (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaytinandAvarysMom*
I guess the title says it all







I have a hsv 2 outbreak (genital herpes







) and baby is only 3 weeks old. My doctor says it is alright but I hate the fact that she will be getting some of this drug! I also found this site, saying it was okay. Anyone with experiance will help me feel better!

http://www.safefetus.com/DrugDetail....x&TradeId=3452

Thanks
Ashley
Also wondering if anyone knows how long it would take for an outbreak to go away with no drugs...thanks
Ashley

Yes, I took it as I got a cold sore. Same stuff for the oral herpes as well.

I took it when my LO was around 2 weeks old. I did not see any side effects, and the pharmacy okayed it as I did ask about effects with BF.

A.


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

I am also taking it right now for a possible intial outbreak. 1 gram twice a day for 10 days. I am noticing a dramatic decrease in supply. I have 4 more days of the med, and am hoping my supply will rebound with a vegence. My babe is 9 months, and does eat solids thank goodness. I also have a huge frozen stash for this type of emergency.

On another note, I also started back on Weight Watchers, and joined a gym. I don't know if the supply downage is from the med alone, or the combination of all three factors. I think I will up my food intake, lower the exercise until the med is complete, and see where I am at. If no change in the milk supply, then it is the med.

This is whole situation is causing me distress, and add on a decease supply, and I am over the edge!


----------



## laurdsed (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's a reference in Lactmed on Valtrex. Looks like it's OK.

http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/sis/htmlgen?LACT

Also, not to get OT, but for obnurse, my supply dramatically dropped while on WW. Be careful to eat ALL your points and additional nursing points, too. I still lost weight, but for after this baby, I'm going to wait longer to do WW. For me, it's not worth the loss of supply.

Laurel


----------

